
Designing Distributed Systems E-Book - craigkerstiens
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/resources/designing-distributed-systems/en-us/
======
msumpter
A direct link[0] to the PDF in case someone doesn't want to fill out the form:
[https://azure.microsoft.com/mediahandler/files/resourcefiles...](https://azure.microsoft.com/mediahandler/files/resourcefiles/baf44271-3870-454f-868c-23d48e7672cb/Designing_Distributed_Systems.pdf)

[0] - Always subject to change of course

~~~
yeukhon
Thank you. I hope more companies would abandon the form-then-download
approach, and understand that if someone is interested in the products, people
will eventually get in touch.

 _edit: typo_

~~~
mhuffman
But then how will they mine emails for sales leads?

~~~
msumpter
Lead nurturing.. Or how Cal from the 40 Year Old Virgin puts it: You've gotta
wait till the seed grows into a plant. Then you've gotta f __* the plant.

------
polskibus
Can someone compare this to Martin Kleppman's awesome book "Designing Data
Intensive Applications"? I'm wondering if this book is like the old IBM, etc.
whitepapers which quietly tried to sell technologies from the writer's
company?

~~~
thinkersilver
The books are similar but very different at the same time.

Martin's book takes an application focused approach. How do I think about
changes to my data in a distributed environment? You can see this thinking in
the projects he's been involved with on Kafka and at LinkedIn.

Brendan, however take on distributed system is from the angle of heterogenous
distributed workloads and the architectural blocks needed for running such
systems reliably. Note that Burns worked at Google and was one of the founders
of Kubernetes so you will find a bit of a container orchestration slant in the
book too.

------
makmanalp
Another short read I like that's more focused on theory is this:
[http://book.mixu.net/distsys/](http://book.mixu.net/distsys/)

------
adamnemecek
This is surprisingly informative.

~~~
majidazimi
I still prefer classical scientific books. This book is too much tool driven.
I need the actual concept.

~~~
adamnemecek
Like which ones? And I do agree but going from theory to practice can be super
tricky.

~~~
dominotw
Designing Data Intensive applications seemed to me a like a good balance
between too academic and too practical. It was at perfect level of abstraction
for me.

~~~
zarkov99
Agreed, that is the best book O'Reilly ever put out. An example of how grown
up Engineering books should be written.

------
abc_lisper
Cannot access...

